# I got a girlfriend O.o



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I have no clue how it happened, but it did (well technically a friend introduced us...). It definitely makes me happy, but now I know what people mean when they say it doesn't fix everything. OH well, there's progress to be made, and I definitely feel an improvement over before. Sure there are still some dips here and there but overall its a good thing. Here's to more progress for SA and depression in general.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aw, this thread made me happy.

Congrats  I hope it goes well and please keep us updated.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats!! :clap


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Woot!!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yay, that's great!!! So happy for you!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congrats man!


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats Army!


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats! I just made the same improvement and it feels good.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats!:boogie


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Awesome man!!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

yay, congrats


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations, keep it up, your head shall be held high, erect you will now stand.


----------

